# Want to Know Accounting Job in Cyprus



## Guest (May 16, 2008)

Hai
I am frm Dubai, and I would like to move to cyprus with a Job in a reputed firm which is having property sector/ Financial services/Audit firm preferbly with european management.
Can anybody help me to get in to some links where I can apply online to the concerned jobs or anybody can provide some contact/email for the same.
It will be a great help.
Thanks & Regards
Rmsh


----------



## JSAston (Feb 2, 2008)

Try Cyprusjobs dot com


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2008)

*Aston --Thanks.*

Dear Aston,
Thanks for the reply.
I will check the website ...You had been to cyprus there
Cheers.Rmsh


----------



## craigchong20 (Aug 26, 2008)

Rmsh, try PWC cy.


----------

